# BUSCOPAN???



## 19580 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have been told to use BUSCOPAN for stomach cramps and spasms - has anyone else tried it - whats it like?


----------



## edd (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been trying it lately but I still get D, just without the pain.As Jules said, it is rather expensive, especially as you get 20 tablets in a box which lasts a week if you take 3 a day.edd


----------



## 19580 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks guys! Do you know if it ok to take with immodium? I have been suffering with terrible stomach spasms and cramps this week! I know its not cheap - but a prescription is nearly Â£7 - it wouldnt be worth it unless they prescribe more than 2 boxes - does anyone have it prescribed? Thanks again - i will try it xx


----------



## 15666 (May 11, 2006)

I took Buscopan for years after I was forst diagnosed....It did help with the pain, but the D went on & on....I stopped taking it about 10 yrs ago.I felt it was a waste of $$ for me as the D was just as bad.


----------



## No-hope (Apr 9, 2006)

I wanted to ask about Buscopan and while looking around I found this thread.I have been told by my cousin last month that there is a specialized Buscopan called "Buscopan for IBS" in the UK and that it was being adertised, she was not sure though and I have no way of finding out.Does anyone know anything about that or has tried it??Info would be highly appreciated, thank you!


----------

